# Why are you  here?



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

What is it about the fandom that interests you specifically? I was just wondering the other day why I'm even here. I don't think that I'm really in to anthros all that much. I mean I think it's a cool idea and as a writer it's a concept I like, but there are people a lot more into them then I am. I almost think I'm here for the lighthearted sense of creativity then anything.

Anyway, why are you here? And don't just say "For the art." What is it about the art (if for you it's art at all)?


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, look, another new thread to be cynical in.

I don't know why I'm here. Ravens are cool, that's about it.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, look, another new thread to be cynical in.
> 
> I don't know why I'm here. Ravens are cool, that's about it.


 
I love you too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no purpose here but I like to fool around at other people's expense :3
Also anthro doberman's are kickass


----------



## Melo (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm here mostly because my social life is a little....lacking.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> I love you too.



Umm...sure?

(What'd I do?)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> I'm here mostly because my social life is a little....lacking.



Not the only one bud.


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm here to kill time with other weirdos such as myself. The art is neat and all, but hell. There isn't just one way to be classified as a "Furry".


----------



## Taralack (Apr 20, 2010)

For the art.

:V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 20, 2010)

I feel like alright? :3


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm mostly just here to kill time and hang out with people who share vaguely similar ideas and hobbies as me. My actual involvement in the fandom is quite minimal. I've never gone to a convention, Rped online, or even met a furry in real life. The only real thing I've done involving furries is write a few stories involving them (none of which are porn, mind you). 

That, and the lulz :V


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> I'm here to kill time with other weirdos such as myself. The art is neat and all, but hell. There isn't just one way to be classified as a "Furry".


 
Yea, I guess that's why I posted this in the first place.



Toraneko said:


> For the art.
> 
> :V


 
Hey CF, I need to borrow your rage move...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't be here if this place wasn't so active and open. How the hell else can someone get away with making sex polls like mine?


----------



## Melo (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> How the hell else can someone get away with making sex polls like mine?



Tricks and favors.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Tricks and blowjobs.



Fixed

Also, nice avatar. It's good to see another admirer of epic hats on FAF :V


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 20, 2010)

I really enjoy the art. The emotion, idea's, and drawings make me swoon with envy and admiration. Most of the art that i find awesome has great emotions that i can relate with, or can show others and share the same emotion. I also love the originality with people, I don't think there are any two fursonas the same, everybody has there own personal touch. Gives everyone there own unique animal. Also wearing a tail is fun! And now i get to wear one with 1000+ people doing the same.


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

To talk to you all :3 <3

...and for the 'lulz'.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

I like some of the art. Mostly it's the people here, I like how lively this forum is and all the lulz. <3


----------



## Melo (Apr 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Fixed
> 
> Also, nice avatar. It's good to see another admirer of epic hats on FAF :V



Bitches don't know 'bout our hats.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Improve my art, get people to notice my art, find new sweet art, waste time until Cataclysm releases and I can afford WoW again.

Also I was hoping for drama bombs around furry lifestylers on the forums but you guys are too busy trolling yourselves for any good opportunity to show up.

EDIT:  shit I never noticed how awesome hats were.  Next fursona pic will have a bitchin hat


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I like some of the art. Mostly it's the people here, I like how lively this forum is and all the lulz. <3


Sometimes it dies, and nobody does anything. Those moments are sad inside of my heart.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Bitches don't know 'bout our hats.


 
Steel rocks a Stetson. Bitchin' hat, no?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I have no purpose here but I like to fool around at other people's expense :3
> Also* zombie* doberman's are kickass



fix'd


I'm hear for massive lawls


----------



## Melo (Apr 21, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Steel rocks a Stetson. Bitchin' hat, no?



yeboi


----------



## Ames (Apr 21, 2010)

Because I'm a furry.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 21, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Tricks and favors.



Nah, I'd do that anyway.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

I am here to yiff. Yiff?


----------



## Conker (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm here, on the forums, because I don't want to do homework right now even though I really should.

I go to these forums, usually, because I'm bored. I don't actually consider myself a "furry" (at least not anymore), but this place provides entertainment and lulz.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I like some of the art. Mostly it's the people here, I like how lively this forum is and all the lulz. <3


 
Yea its the one and only FAF, there ain't no other forum like it :3


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

i am here because....

umm......

i have nothin beta to do lol....


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Because I'm a furry?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

I am here because I want to make love to all of you.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am here because I want to make love to all of you.



I'm ready, how do you want it?


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am here because I want to make love to all of you.



I don't that's quite working out yet.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm ready, how do you want it?


I don't care just do me.


----------



## Icky (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am here because I want to make love to all of you.



You know, you really aren't helping your whole stereotypical gay fox issue here.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am here because I want to make love to all of you.


Didn't we have a topic like this before?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You know, you really aren't helping your whole stereotypical gay fox issue here.


 

lol stereotypes are there for a reason eh?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You know, you really aren't helping your whole stereotypical gay fox issue here.


I don't give a damn >=[


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

Because of birds. 

But to me, missing the fandom wouldn't be much a problem. My non-fandom life is healthy and sustainable.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 21, 2010)

Whatever happened to changing things for good?


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am here because I want to make love to all of you.



You dare not. I'll make you sexphobic for your rest of your life.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

@ nepmen will neva happen lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> You dare not. I'll make you sexphobic for your rest of your life.


If all the terrible things on the internet didn't make me swear completely off sex, then I doubt you can.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

I ask myself that every single day.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Because it's fun.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

The art, the people, that feeling of acceptance you get... There's no pressure, although there can be drama. But some drama's nice, you know? I really like the community.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The art, the people, that feeling of acceptance you get... There's no pressure, although there can be drama. But some drama's nice, you know? I really like the community.


 
im jacking your reason.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If all the terrible things on the internet didn't make me swear completely off sex, then I doubt you can.



On second thought, what would happen to me by letting myself involutaritly raped by you?

I'll suffer from serious problem by having immature sex, having my life ruined, be terrible at sex, and I can completely cross out the option of hetrosexual. 

No. Maybe you'll be petrified by how terrible and depressing this rough-legged hawk can does it. Wait, I can be sensational... No. You'll be severely injured.


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 21, 2010)

Because yiff is hot, bro.

But really, because I'm bored. And the art, definitely because of the art. (And because as far as art sites go, this is the only "good" one with a community at this point, DeviantArt is full of _kawaiidesu artsu!_, barring a few artists.)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Because yiff is hot, bro.
> 
> But really, because I'm bored. And the art, definitely because of the art. (And because as far as art sites go, this is the only "good" one with a community at this point, DeviantArt is full of _kawaiidesu artsu!_, barring a few artists.)


heeeeeeeeeeeey.

I know you.


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeey.
> 
> I know you.



Heeeeeey, I know you too.






_Whore._


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Heeeeeey, I know you too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH DON'T CALL ME A WHORE!

YOU.... WHORE!


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BITCH DON'T CALL ME A WHORE!
> 
> YOU.... WHORE!



That's Sir Whore, furfag.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> That's Sir Whore, furfag.


Whore Sir :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> That's Sir Whore, furfag.


Don't make me open up a can o' whoopass on ya son.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

I LIKE PORN


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't make me open up a can o' whoopass on ya son.



_Off-topic innuendo insinuating the placement of a can into the anus of one of the parties involved in this conversation. _


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't make me open up a can o' whoopass on ya son.


You called your son a bitch and a whore? Kinky.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> _Off-topic innuendo insinuating the placement of a can into the anus of one of the parties involved in this conversation. _


I came.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I came.



all I saw was "anus"



then I lol'd.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> That's Sir Whore, furfag.


You called?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> all I saw was "anus"
> 
> 
> 
> then I lol'd.


It's a good thing.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Art, animations and the other members.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

EDIT!: I think I've made this on the wrong thread.

I hate iPhone's tab browsing.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 21, 2010)

I like many parts of the fandom. Was recomended to come here from other ppl i met on a chat board from a other game.

So i'm here for a bit of it all.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 21, 2010)

I just feel good here :3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 21, 2010)

I made friends here, that's why I'm staying :3

Why I came here in the first place? No idea!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 21, 2010)

When I think about the fandom, I get shivers of joy all down my spine; showing that it is a hobby that I truly enjoy. I'm a writer and I'm currently writing a furry novel, and I've had to make a lot of personal sacrifices in order to get anywhere with it.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 21, 2010)

HURR DURR, 'CUZ I LIEK HASING THE SEXX WIT ANEEMALS









Ok, that's a lie. I just like furry porn.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a furry because the art got me into it, and now I have so many friends here I couldn't leave if I wanted to.

And porn.  Lots of porn.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty much just here for H&K.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'm pretty much just here for H&K.


Orly? Why? >_>


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

Abusive.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Abusive.


*brings out the whip* He's not the only one


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 21, 2010)

imma b honest about all the reasons im here

the artwork is awesome
the community is HILARIOUS we have everyone from basement dwellers to socialites here it seems
the porns awesome too gotta admit but i dont look at it too often


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Abusive.


Bitch why do you keep saying that!


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bitch why do you keep saying that!


Because he likes it like that


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 21, 2010)

Furries are horrible, horrible people.

But dammit, I have an  unhealthy obsession with cartoon animals and this fuckin' fandom is the only place where I can get my fix. And I'm on a hopeless search for other cartoon geeks that aren't creepy, I guess.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> cartoon geeks that aren't creepy


That there's an oxymoron if I ever heard one. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That there's an oxymoron if I ever heard one. :3


Okay, fine, I'm creepy. Just not as much as say, Dennis Falk/Quozl (I was gonna link to an article about him, but the site I found it at seems to be down).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Orly? Why? >_>


Well, it's pretty much just for the sake of posting that.

So long I have waited for this day.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 21, 2010)

There's not much of an English speaking monster-hybrid and kemonomimi subculture.
this is kind of close

Admittedly, that wouldn't have been something I would've found out about without being involved with murrpiles.
so
yeah
here  me
hi


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Well, it's pretty much just for the sake of posting that.
> 
> So long I have waited for this day.


So you don't wanna rape me like everyone else?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So you don't wanna rape me like everyone else?


Nah, I'm just here to tell you that I am here to tell you that I am here to tell you-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Nah, I'm just here to tell you that I am here to tell you that I am here to tell you-


Did you just divide by zero?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did you just divide by zero?


pRETTY MUCH.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> pRETTY MUCH.


_Oh my science_ what have you done!?!?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

cAPS, BITCH.

yOU KNOW IT, i KNOW IT, we all know it.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Pick a and b such that a+b = 0
2(a + b) = 0, since 2(0) = 0.
2(0) = 0, 2(a+b) = 1(a+b)
Divide both sides by (a+b) -> 2=1.

So there.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Pick a and b such that a+b = 0
> 2(a + b) = 0, since 2(0) = 0.
> 2(0) = 0, 2(a+b) = 1(a+b)
> Divide both sides by (a+b) -> 2=1.
> ...


Yeah, you can replace the 1 or 2 there with any number, so it's undefined, as everybody has always told you.

Also,
Divide 1 by number > 1, get a product smaller than 1
1/2 = 0.5

Divide 1 by number < 1, get a product greater than 1
1/0.5 = 2
1/0.25 = 4
As the number on the right is decreased, the product increases.

Divide by the smallest number, 0, get the highest number, infinite (alternatively known as undefined)

x/0 = undefined

So yeah.
I fucking hate maths.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

math a wonderous thing


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

What evil force created you and how do I destroy it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> I just feel good here :3


Me too. :3 Feels good man.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 21, 2010)

im here to has a good time ^_^

...oh wait.... were off topic.... what are we talkin bout?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Furries are horrible, horrible people.
> 
> But dammit, I have an unhealthy obsession with cartoon animals and this fuckin' fandom is the only place where I can get my fix. And I'm on a hopeless search for other cartoon geeks that aren't creepy, I guess.


 

you called?

im not creepy, just eccentric lol XD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I am here for the shits and giggles as well.
Cannot forget the shits and giggles!


----------



## CFox (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That there's an oxymoron if I ever heard one. :3



You are a CREEP, dear sir! A creep!


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm here for the art. I stay because I've met a few friends. The drama and wangst that goes on in this fandom every day makes me wonder why I haven't bailed out yet.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't really know, I like the art (art not porn), suiting seems like fun and the friends with similar interests/hobby's. The rest of the stuff that goes on is good for a laugh or entertainment and I just ignore the drama parts for the most part.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm here for the art (including preferably straight porn), the community of friendly people, and to get a better understanding of being a furry and what the fandom is like.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I'm here for the art (including preferably straight porn), the community of friendly people, and to get a better understanding of being a furry and what the fandom is like.


 That's much better.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm here because of CrispSkittlez all of the wonderful members!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 22, 2010)

Lets see..
Suiting seems like fun..
I'm also here for teh lesbian pronz.
And I liek pugs. Make lesbian pronz of my pusona nao.
And I'm a furry.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> I'm here to kill time with other weirdos such as myself. The art is neat and all, but hell. There isn't just one way to be classified as a "Furry".



Someone who skipped the newfag stage?

A newb that actually speaks intellectually?

One with almost excellent grammar?

OH SHI-



CJ-Yiffers said:


> To talk to you all :3 <3
> 
> ...and for the 'lulz'.



Don't put lulz in quotes.

It makes it formal.

It is a very informal term.



Error 404 said:


> I'm here for the art (including preferably straight porn), the community of friendly cynical people and/or massive fags, and to get a better understanding of being a furry and what the fandom is like relative to a furry con.



Fix'd for more accuracy that Ranzun.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Someone who skipped the newfag stage?
> 
> A newb that actually speaks intellectually?
> 
> ...


 What about me D:< I was a newfur and I had good grammar.


Yay =3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What about me D:< I was a newfur and I *had *good grammar.
> 
> 
> Yay =3



Keyword.

Either way, it's not that good.

You forget punctuation quite often.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Keyword.
> 
> Either way, it's not that good.
> 
> You forget punctuation quite often.


 XD, clever little Atrakaj. Now, I realized what I've been missing on!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> XD, clever little Atrakaj. Now, I realized what I've been missing on!



And now you're remembering it too much.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And now you're remembering it too much.


 What do you want from me? ;-;;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What do you want from me? ;-;;



That which you cannot give me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That which you cannot give me.


Nu, you cannot have my virginity because it's already gooooooone @-@


Wait, wut?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Nu, you cannot have my virginity because it's already gooooooone @-@
> 
> 
> Wait, wut?



That's it! That's another sex poll I can create! "Are You a Virgin?"

See, there's always more I can find out about FAF members' sex lives!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's it! That's another sex poll I can create! "Are You a Virgin?"
> 
> See, there's always more I can find out about FAF members' sex lives!


 Already done =P


Ah, school time now! @-@ BYE


----------



## Vriska (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's it! That's another sex poll I can create! "Are You a Virgin?"
> 
> See, there's always more I can find out about FAF members' sex lives!


Are you proven to be evil?
Just a question.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Nu, you cannot have my virginity because it's already gooooooone @-@
> 
> 
> Wait, wut?



I was referring more to your soul.

But then, you're a furry.

Yiff is your soul.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's it! That's another sex poll I can create! "Are You a Virgin?"
> 
> See, there's always more I can find out about FAF members' sex lives!



Most will answer yes.



Rainwulf said:


> Are you proven to be evil?
> Just a question.



He's not evil.

I know evil.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He's not evil.
> 
> I know evil.


We all know your evil.
I heard your evil laugh.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I was referring more to your soul.
> 
> But then, you're a furry.
> 
> ...


 D:< I am not a furry


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> We all know your evil.
> I heard your evil laugh.



Evil is an opinion.

I consider myself true neutral.

And which laugh are you referring to?

The actual laugh, or the chuckle?



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> D:< I am not a furry



Heh.

The first stage, eh?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Already done =P



It's a year old though, that means I can make a new virgin poll. Muahaha!


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fix'd for more accuracy that Ranzun.


Cynicism is fun, but too much of it is corrosive.

And there's plenty of friendly people here, although they seem to be the more horny ones. 



Fuzzy Alien said:


> See, there's always more I can find out about FAF members' sex lives!



You could totally make a poll for how many boyfriends/girlfriends people have had IRL


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Cynicism is fun, but too much of it is corrosive.
> 
> And there's plenty of friendly people here, although they seem to be the more horny ones.



I see you've met Scotty.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> And there's plenty of friendly people here, although they seem to be the more horny ones.



Horny people generally are friendly, yes. :3 Everyone should be a little hornier I think.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Horny people generally are friendly, yes. :3 Everyone should be a little hornier I think.



Conversely, all that extra testosterone also tends to make them moodier.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see you've met Scotty.


No, it was me. :V


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Horny people generally are friendly, yes. :3 Everyone should be a little hornier I think.


I agree. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh I am here for the shits and giggles as well.
> Cannot forget the shits and giggles!


I honestly thought you were here to be complimented.

Because that's basically all I've seen you do besides posting pictures for people to compliment.


----------



## Zontar (Apr 22, 2010)

Still the largest furry forum I know of.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 22, 2010)

Waste a bit of time, meet new people and look at interesting art.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Uh huh, and we all you what you mean by art*cough*


----------



## Zontar (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Uh huh, and we all you what you mean by art*cough*



yyyyyyyyyyyyyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Uh huh, and we all you what you mean by art*cough*



*cough, cough.* Yes, Art.. Mmmmm..


----------



## Garreth (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm here because I want to meet new people talk to decent furries browse good art spend my time effectively post in this thread.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I'm here because I want to meet new people talk to decent furries browse good art spend my time effectively post in this thread.


Now what? D:

WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE GONNA DO KNOW HUH.
WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO.

EVERYTHING'S FUCKED NOW, MAN.
JUST FUCKED.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Now what? D:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE GONNA DO KNOW HUH.
> WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO.
> ...



You seem annoyed or something...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> You seem annoyed or something...


 
He's more agitated.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He's more agitated.


Oh, Oh well then.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Oh, Oh well then.


 
I don't like that as one sentence.

It would be less confusing as two.



Night_Fangs said:


> Oh.
> 
> Oh well then.


 
Much better.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't like that as one sentence.
> 
> It would be less confusing as two.
> 
> ...



Ok, That is fine with me.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Ok, That is fine with me.


 
Most people don't capitalize enough.

You do it too much.

Why is that?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Most people don't capitalize enough.
> 
> You do it too much.
> 
> Why is that?



How am I doing it to much?

I am only doing it at the start of sentences, Names and after comma's. That's how I was taught to do it when I used to go to school.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know.

I was abducted by aliens. What year is it?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I was abducted by aliens. What year is it?


 
its 2093


all your family and friends are dead!

welcome back lol XD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> How am I doing it to much?
> 
> I am only doing it at the start of sentences, Names and after comma's. That's how I was taught to do it when I used to go to school.


 
They teach that in Australia?

You're not supposed to capitalize after commas.

Not in English, anyway.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They teach that in Australia?
> 
> You're not supposed to capitalize after commas.
> 
> Not in English, anyway.



Well the last time I took English was 5 years ago so maybe I have it mixed up a bit then. I'm 90% sure that's the way I was taught, Tho I never paid a great deal of attention in English any way.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> its 2093
> 
> 
> all your family and friends are dead!
> ...


 
Only 2093?

I am disappoint.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Well the last time I took English was 5 years ago so maybe I have it mixed up a bit then. I'm 90% sure that's the way I was taught, Tho I never paid a great deal of attention in English any way.


 
I'd say to stop it, but it's probably habit by now.

At least you actually capitalize.



VoidBat said:


> Only 2093?
> 
> I am disappoint.


 
It's actually a couple of millenia later.

He was in cryo for all that time, and we lied about the date to protect his sanity.

He lives in the Matrix a dream world.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Only 2093?
> 
> I am disappoint.


 

ah....want me 2 throw you in the artic ocean so u cud go further into future through cryogenics?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'd say to stop it, but it's probably habit by now.
> 
> At least you actually capitalize.
> 
> ...



It pretty much is, I do it without even thinking. This is probably be a hard habit to try and break.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 22, 2010)

I did not join the fandom for the furry fandom.

Ya see... I am a person's person.
If you're a human - YOU ARE DONE WITH IT. YOU HAVE A LIFE and your mind will get ruined by my memeology.

Why am I on FAF? Usually promote memes even though I have never researcher for a dirty second in my life. I heard everything from my friend. And some exploring and such on youtube but almost everything is by the original meme researcher and Oleg.(Seriously that russian guy is the biggest japanese meme researcher in Israel, he is what I want to become, he is what I want to surpass). Though, I am the ******** meme researcher in the category, and Oleg is old enough to be my father


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's actually a couple of millenia later.
> 
> He was in cryo for all that time, and we lied about the date to protect his sanity.
> 
> He lives in the Matrix a dream world.


 
Should we pull the plug?

The body can not live without the mind. 



paintballadict9 said:


> ah....want me 2 throw you in the artic ocean so u cud go further into future through cryogenics?


 
No. 

Your grammar has already killed me my eyes.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Your grammar has already killed me my eyes.


 
lol its the interne il spells likes i wants to spells!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> lol its the interne il spells likes i wants to spells!


 
You're trying too hard.



VoidBat said:


> Should we pull the plug?
> 
> The body can not live without the mind.
> 
> ...


 

I'm thinking that we should.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> lol its the interne il spells likes i wants to spells!


 
I might be blind as a bat but I can HEAR you fail.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Why did I come here? It is a mystery.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I might be blind as a bat but I can HEAR you fail.


 
Since you have a bat as a fursona, I hope for your sake that you know the misconception in that statement.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why did I come here? It is a mystery.


 
Other gay foxes.

Mystery solved.

Oh, wait, it wasn't a mystery in the first place.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm here to smash oysters, of course. :3c

I'm like a can opener. Only for mollusks and whatever.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm here to smash oysters, of course. :3c
> 
> I'm like a can opener. Only for mollusks and whatever.


 
You're a giant nutcracker.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're a giant nutcracker.



I sure am. Mind if I take a crack at _your_ nuts, baby? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I sure am. Mind if I take a crack at _your_ nuts, baby? :V


 
Me first but use your mouth kay ;3


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Me first but use your mouth kay ;3


You just asked her to split your testes with her teeth. D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I sure am. Mind if I take a crack at _your_ nuts, baby? :V


 
Feel free.



south syde dobe said:


> Me first but use your mouth kay ;3


 
Back off.



Van Ishikawa said:


> You just asked her to split your testes with her teeth. D:


 
Are you gay/bi-leaning-towards-gay?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Are you gay/bi-leaning-towards-gay?


My only love is the enforcement of the law.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Back off.


Why you gotta hog the otter >:[
Its my turn to use the sex toy D:<



Van Ishikawa said:


> You just asked her to split your testes with her teeth. D:


 
Nope, she's gonna be sucking on it 
I heard that they give the best head.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> My only love is the enforcement of the law.


 
So you're gay then.



south syde dobe said:


> Why you gotta hog the otter >:[
> Its my turn to use the sex toy D:<
> 
> 
> ...


 
No.

We don't take turns.

Who is this they?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll just scoot back into the water where it's safe now bai.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So you're gay then.


Lady liberty is sexy as hell.

Though I'm not sure why you asked in the first place.


----------



## Estidel (Apr 22, 2010)

I like how you not only do this on a public forum, but actively link me to it Blue. If I didn't love you so much and know better I'd think you were insane.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'll just scoot back into the water where it's safe now bai.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'll just scoot back into the water where it's safe now bai.


 MISSION COMPLETE!!!
Looks like your not getting any right now atrakaj and I've successfully put fear in her 
Now lets see if she can swim as fast as otter supposed to *jumps in* I'm coming for you, you blueberry sex toy <3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Estidel said:


> I like how you not only do this on a public forum, but actively link me to it Blue. If I didn't love you so much and know better I'd think you were insane.


 
I've been working on that.



south syde dobe said:


> MISSION COMPLETE!!!
> Looks like your not getting any right now atrakaj and I've successfully put fear in her
> Now lets see if she can swim as fast as otter supposed to *jumps in* I'm coming for you, you blueberry sex toy <3


 
You obviously missed my pet shark.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You obviously missed my pet shark.


 
CannonFodder?
We're buddies, he wouldn't hurt meh


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>



I don't even ssdweggaqwq

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS

Hold me. ;;


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't even ssdweggaqwq
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS
> 
> Hold me. ;;


 
Why would I hold you, you ran away...I hope you enjoy being fish food, now to find some underwater cameras and stick this on youtube and I'll be golden


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> CannonFodder?
> We're buddies, he wouldn't hurt meh


 
That's not Cannon.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't even ssdweggaqwq
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS
> 
> Hold me. ;;


 
Sure.

Come here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's not Cannon.


 
Well then fuck I ain't getting near that thing.



> Sure.
> 
> Come here.


 
You'll just devour her as well e_e


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well then fuck I ain't getting near that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll just devour her as well e_e


 
Or the other way around.

See you later.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You'll just devour her as well e_e



Oh murr.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh murr.


 
Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...



No more sharks. :[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No more sharks. :[


 
There shouldn't be any in your shower.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There shouldn't be any in your shower.


 :O

What about the toilet?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There shouldn't be any in your shower.



True, but there's still--


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> :O
> 
> What about the toilet?


 
There is in your toilet.

Btw, that wasn't chocolate you ate just now.



BlueberriHusky said:


> True, but there's still--


 
Don't worry about that.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There is in your toilet.
> 
> Btw, that wasn't chocolate you ate just now.



Oy, dogs... Let's put him outside. In the cold. And yell at him when he barks. >:V



atrakaj said:


> Don't worry about that.



But last time it--


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oy, dogs... Let's put him outside. In the cold. And yell at him when he barks. >:V


 
Sounds like a plan.

Luckily we don't have empty milk jars.



> But last time it--


 
That was a dream.

It didn't really happen.

It would never do that.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff


 
And then?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And then?



Explode.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Explode.


 
And then?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And then?



You ask too many questions. C'mere and we'll put that yapping mouth to better use.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You ask too many questions. C'mere and we'll put that yapping mouth to better use.


 
Sounds like fun.

Yours had better be put to better use as well.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Yours had better be put to better use as well.



Mine will be giving the orders. B)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Can I come?


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You ask too many questions. C'mere and we'll put that yapping mouth to better use.



Oh god what have I walked in on!? *shields eyes*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Oh god what have I walked in on!? *shields eyes*



Nice try. You'll still be able to hear it. I'll make sure of that.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nice try. You'll still be able to hear it. I'll make sure of that.


Oh my...


----------



## CFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm here because of CrispSkittlez all of the wonderful members!



You're so going to 'hit it' one day, aren't you? ;3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm here because of CrispSkittlez all  of the wonderful members!


:3


CJ-Yiffers said:


> You're so going to 'hit it' one day, aren't you? ;3


Holy shit I wish! hehe


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread is weird.

I guess that's why I'm here. You people are weird as shit and it entertains me. :V


----------



## Truth (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread has derailed like everything here usually does. I don't care I'm posting anyway.

I'm furry for some reason, and I bothered to sign up because I had nothing better to do one day. Since then, reading stuff here has been a valuable timewaster.

Why am I furry? Thinking about that might just end up giving me a headache and no clear answer. Even if I knew, would it change anything?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is weird.
> 
> I guess that's why I'm here. You people are weird as shit and it entertains me. :V



Ily too H&K. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ily too H&K. :V


Just cause you guys are weird doesn't mean I don't love you. I like the weird girls anyways.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just cause you guys are weird doesn't mean I don't love you. I like the weird girls anyways.



Really? Good to know.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just cause you guys are weird doesn't mean I don't love you. I like the weird girls anyways.



I'm naming my rival in pokemon "Heckler" just for you....just throwin' that out there.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the weird girls too >8D


----------



## CFox (Apr 22, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> :3
> 
> Holy shit I wish! hehe



Just watch out though!

I think he's a 'player'. :?


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

Because I do what I want, that's why.

And H&K no love for me huh? I think I'm the only person who hasn't tried to rape you here.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm naming my rival in pokemon "Heckler" just for you....just throwin' that out there.


Why not name it my real name or my real internets name, don't be a pussy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why not name it my real name or my real internets name, don't be a pussy.



Cause there's a limit to how long the name can be. Heckler fit in perfectly.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause there's a limit to how long the name can be. Heckler fit in perfectly.


My real name is like 3 letters though and my real internet name is about the same length as Heckler.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 22, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Just watch out though!
> 
> I think he's a 'player'. :?


NO U


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My real name is like 3 letters though and my real internet name is about the same length as Heckler.



Idk, Heckler is cooler....damn him to HECK!


----------



## Bando (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My real name is like 3 letters though and my real internet name is about the same length as Heckler.



I feel kinda stalkerish that I know both of those. >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I feel kinda stalkerish that I know both of those. >.>



I know his real name, not his interwebz name....the question is, do you know his first AND last name


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

OP:

Come to think of it, that's a pretty nice question.

I personally do not know. I take it as a matter of fun and not as something serious (kinda like I do with Ocean's Eleven) so I'm not sure of what keeps in this fandom aside from an irrational "I think it's nice".


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Just watch out though!
> 
> I think he's a 'player'. :?



Who me? :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nice try. You'll still be able to hear it. I'll make sure of that.


 
This is fucking epic, teh blue otter is going to give atrakaj an STD since we know all female furries are ridden with them 

w8 this is the internet, atrakaj...are you gay?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This is fucking epic, teh blue otter is going to give atrakaj an STD since we know all female furries are ridden with them
> 
> w8 this is the internet, atrakaj...are you gay?



That's your excuse, huh Dobe? :V

And if atrakaj is gay, then I demand photographic evidence to back such an outrageous claim.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That's your excuse, huh Dobe? :V
> 
> And if atrakaj is gay, then I demand photographic evidence to back such an outrageous claim.


 
No need sir, you and him are going to do the nasty in bed and you are on the internet so obviously your a male pretending like a women :B


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No need sir, you and him are going to do the nasty in bed and you are on the internet so obviously your a male pretending like a women :B



Teco would say otherwise. :V

I mean--that means I can buttsex you up! C'mere Dobe, I've got a bone for you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Teco would say otherwise. :V
> 
> I mean--that means I can buttsex you up! C'mere Dobe, I've got a bone for you.


 
So you already did Teco as well, I thought he was straight D:
Also no that means I can castrate you though I'm a bit busy eating a salad, let me finish this up and then I can remove said bone you have.


----------



## Bir (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm here because I'm surrounded by artists who share a common interest.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So you already did Teco as well, I thought he was straight D:
> Also no that means I can castrate you though I'm a bit busy eating a salad, let me finish this up and then I can remove said bone you have.



... No. :V

And I'll be waiting. Just bring it back in one piece when you're done. :3c


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... No. :V
> 
> And I'll be waiting. :3c


 
Good *walks off with a container of salad* be a good otter and stay there, I'll come back...maybe :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Good *walks off with a container of salad* be a good otter and stay there, I'll come back...maybe :3



Don't play. We both know you will.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't play. We both know you will.


 
I can't anyways, atrakaj already claimed you and I'm a gentleman I don't mess with other people's love lives :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I can't anyways, atrakaj already claimed you and I'm a gentleman I don't mess with other people's love lives :V



Orly. I don't see his name on me. :V

...

BRB searching self, checking butt first.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Orly. I don't see his name on me. :V
> 
> ...
> 
> BRB searching self, checking butt first.


 
Its right there on your left buttcheek *points* it looks like he might of used a firespell to burn it into your fur when you wasn't looking lol


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its right there on your left buttcheek *points* it looks like he might of used a firespell to burn it into your fur when you wasn't looking lol



Oh... ;w;

I should have known chewing through the leash was only a temporary solution.


----------



## Leon (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh... ;w;
> 
> I should have known chewing through the leash was only a temporary solution.


Quick, use your super clam smashing action! :V


----------



## Garreth (Apr 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Quick, use your super clam smashing action! :V



I'm not sure how exactly I'm suppose to take this, so I'm going to translate this out to you meaning something sexual.


----------



## CFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Who me? :3



Yeah, 'player'. :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Yeah, 'player'. :3



But... but... I'm not. A flirt, definitely, but not a player. :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh god what have I started.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh god what have I started.



Shush, fuzzbutt.

Oh wait...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Shush, fuzzbutt.
> 
> Oh wait...



NO YOU.

Talkin' 'bout otterbutts like that. >:V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NO YOU.
> 
> Talkin' 'bout otterbutts like that. >:V



From what the I have heard from the other otters, you don't have much of a butt.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> From what the I have heard from the other otters, you don't have much of a butt.


and now im dissapoint..... i was fantascizing about her butt....


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> From what the I have heard from the other otters, you don't have much of a butt.



After the ottermods finished with it, what's to be expected? :c


----------



## Usarise (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> After the ottermods finished with it, what's to be expected? :c


 .... so the mods have your ass!     now.... to catch a mod....


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> .... so the mods have your ass!     now.... to catch a mod....



Ready the motorboat, we're going fishing--for revenge. 

(also my butt)


----------



## Usarise (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ready the motorboat, we're going fishing--for revenge.
> 
> (also my butt)


 Going on a booty-hunt! :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ready the motorboat, we're going fishing--for revenge.
> 
> (also my butt)



Finally conquered the motorboat?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Finally conquered the motorboat?


 no she actually hasnt.  im on top and shes goin under the motor.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no she actually hasnt.  im on top and shes goin under the motor.



I'm not sure how to take this.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm not sure how to take this.


 take it as this then:  Boats > otters :3
dont worry..... ill make sure to use your corpse for _something _at least ^-^


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> take it as this then:  Boats > otters :3
> dont worry..... ill make sure to use your corpse for _something _at least ^-^



Pies? :[


----------



## Usarise (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Pies? :[


 no~............ :3

but i MIGHT eat some pie later....


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> take it as this then:  Boats > otters :3
> dont worry..... ill make sure to use your corpse for _something _at least ^-^



yeehboi.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no she actually hasnt.  im on top and shes goin under the motor.



Is Blue always on bottom?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NO YOU.
> 
> Talkin' 'bout otterbutts like that. >:V


 
DAT ASS!!!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Is Blue always on bottom?



Bitch please. 



south syde dobe said:


> DAT ASS!!!



So you came back. Hi.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bitch please.
> 
> 
> 
> So you came back. Hi.


 
Who me, I'm south's evil twin brother...pay no attention to me >.>


----------



## Usarise (Apr 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> yeehboi.


fuckin otter corpses FTW



HAXX said:


> Is Blue always on bottom?


yes :3  and she likes it that way :3



south syde dobe said:


> DAT ASS!!!


 SMACK DAT ASS!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Who me, I'm south's evil twin brother...pay no attention to me >.>



Bullshit, where is your evil goatee? Every evil twin has one, even Blue's evil twin does.



Usarise said:


> fuckin otter corpses FTW



Indeed, my good man.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Bullshit, where is your evil goatee? Every evil twin has one, even Blue's evil twin does.


 
I do but for some reason when I tried to cloak it cloak leaving me exposed D:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I do but for some reason when I tried to cloak it cloak *leaving me exposed *D:



Do go on.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bitch please.



So you like to be on bottom when requesting a bitch?

We have plenty of those!

:3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Indeed, my good man.


quite. 



south syde dobe said:


> I do but for some reason when I tried to cloak it cloak leaving me exposed D:


 and being exposed is _bad? _:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Do go on.


 
*smashes the cloak button* Why aren't you working damn it D:<

So um just pretend like I'm not here and I'll be on my merry way... (where the hell are you atrakaj?)


----------



## Ratte (Apr 22, 2010)

This is why.


----------

